# Favourite Subject at School



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Maths
Spelling
Handwriting
Netball


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

English, just cause I tend to do very well in that class.


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

Art
English
and Computer class =)


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Art
Sign Language


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

geography
foreign languages
chemistry


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Earth Science
Computer Class
History
Art
Music Class


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Lunch
Gym


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Typing...
I was the only guy in my class..... Didn't help..:?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Foreign Language/Spanish was always my favorite by far.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

History, English(foreign language) and Gym. There was a freak year where it was physics-chemistry, but just because of the teacher. Hated the year after, teacher changed.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

Calc and Organic Chem because I'm naturally good at them.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

English - because my fav. teacher teaches it and I do pretty well
History - again fav. teacher and it's quite interesting (german history you know )


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

History, psychology, chemistry.


----------



## MilkyChocoxD (May 28, 2013)

Computing classes
Physics
Japanese


----------



## primadonna (Sep 15, 2013)

English because I haven't had the need to talk to a single person in that class, _yet, _which is good.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The two aspects I did love about PE were Badminton and Tennis. English because I was good at it, and IT because of the lack of group work/ nicer bunch of classmates.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

History I can truly say I was really smart at that.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Art, French, Sociology and English.


----------



## PageHead (May 5, 2013)

Incompl said:


> Lunch
> Gym


True that brother


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Math, because my teacher is hilarious. It's inappropriate humor, but probably the funniest stuff I've ever heard in my life. 

But we do have to do group work.


----------



## xtaylorx (Sep 25, 2013)

I really like reading (English now, but we do a lot of reading in there anyways). It's nice to kind of take a little break from reality and be a part of another world, you know?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Pe surfing did it every year as my pe subject meant do do other sports bu never showed up for them so they let me do that all the time it's the only A I ever got


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Fine Art, Lit, and Culinary Arts


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Maths - I was always really good at it  P.E was enjoyable too - I loved trampolining and running and sports day. ALL languages.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Computer Classes
Technical Drawing
Math
History


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

When I was at high school, which wasn't for long, the only thing I was interested in was Japanese.


----------

